# Soooooo Im getting another CROC !!



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Just cant keep the excitement in anymore ....

As some of you know , I sadly lost my croc over a year ago , and now feel I am ready to move on and get another one.

I hope you all remember the garage conversion/croc enclosure

I am ...............

Ripping the garage door off , and sealing it so no , and I mean NO cold can get in.

Installing a window , for natural sunrise and sunset ... (well light anyway)

Putting Stats on the 2 radiators ...

I will of course be posting progress pics ....

I am probably (maybe) getting a West African Dwarf from Shaun Foggett (crocs of the world) and he is actually coming to my house to check my enclosure out ....

Just thought I would share


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

fangsy said:


> Just cant keep the excitement in anymore ....
> 
> As some of you know , I sadly lost my croc over a year ago , and now feel I am ready to move on and get another one.
> 
> ...


Sounds good dude. 

Sorry to hear about your other croc.

How big is your garage? Sounds like it will have a really nice set up!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Just a standard garage , lol, did you not see the pics ?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

fangsy said:


> Just a standard garage , lol, did you not see the pics ?


Lol. No mate. Don't think I was around on the forum when you posted it - have a link?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I will put some pics up , as long as people dont mind


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Started like this :



















Then had some of this :























































And ended up like this :




























Hope you like it  it obviously has a lot more foliage in it now too lol


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

fangsy said:


> Started like this :
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

nsn89 said:


> Looks awesome!


Thank you


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Looks awesome!


Looks even better from the webcam with a croc in the pool or on the planks.

You reccon it was the cold that did for little snap now then Fangsy or still unsure.

Glad you have decided you are now ready to get a second one. Hope all goes well this time.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

George_Milllett said:


> Looks even better from the webcam with a croc in the pool or on the planks.
> 
> You reccon it was the cold that did for little snap now then Fangsy or still unsure.
> 
> Glad you have decided you are now ready to get a second one. Hope all goes well this time.


Ta mate, yea, either the croc or the turtles had bit through the temp sensors wire , so it was bloody jammed !!!

This time im gonna have loads on it .... 

I cannot go through that gutting experiance again ....


----------



## Dz75 (Aug 22, 2011)

That looks like an awesome setup mate.. niice an spacious, land an water.. perfect.. would love to see some pics when it is done


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you , a lot more work going on in the next few weeks , pics as it happens


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Good, please put the webcam up again when the new little one goes in.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

George_Milllett said:


> Good, please put the webcam up again when the new little one goes in.


Definitely will


----------



## PurelyPetsLongton (Jul 7, 2011)

fangsy said:


> Just cant keep the excitement in anymore ....
> 
> As some of you know , I sadly lost my croc over a year ago , and now feel I am ready to move on and get another one.
> 
> ...



Cant wait to see this, best of luck!!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

PurelyPetsLongton said:


> Cant wait to see this, best of luck!!!


Thank you , me neither lol


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

fangsy said:


> Started like this :
> 
> image
> 
> ...


now that is 1 amazing setup. I love it :no1:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> now that is 1 amazing setup. I love it :no1:


Thank you


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

So glad you decided to get another one.

I used to enjoy the games of "spot the croc" on your webcam: victory:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

markhill said:


> So glad you decided to get another one.
> 
> I used to enjoy the games of "spot the croc" on your webcam: victory:


lol, cool, thank you


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

right ...........

Garage door being ripped off today , then sealed and bricked up ....

Pictures to follow ....... exciting times !!!!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Right all , new super warm wall in ...............


















































































Lots done !


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking good, I cant wait till you get another and get the webcam on again


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Jaggers said:


> Looking good, I cant wait till you get another and get the webcam on again


ooooooooo yea !


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

someone needs to learn the length of their car:whistling2:

I would say it looks good but it looks the same as before you started :lol2:
I'm sure it'll make a dig difference to the inside though: victory:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

lol, yea I would blame the wife but eeeerrrrmmmm lol

Yea , hopefully make a major heat difference inside , already gone up from 22 degrees to 27 !!!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

it 100% will save you money on heating it in the long run. Cant wait to see it in that enclosure. what sort of webcam will you use???? reason i ask is i may copy you (if you dont mind) with mine but i have no pc in the outbuilding so need to use 1 which doesn't need pc to work. i already have internet cable running to the outbuilding so i can hide away from the family and nerf the net lol


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> it 100% will save you money on heating it in the long run. Cant wait to see it in that enclosure. what sort of webcam will you use???? reason i ask is i may copy you (if you dont mind) with mine but i have no pc in the outbuilding so need to use 1 which doesn't need pc to work. i already have internet cable running to the outbuilding so i can hide away from the family and nerf the net lol


lol, cool, I already have one in there, a wifi one , its very good quality , if anyone on here remembers it , they will tell you , its live , very very good quality , no lag , and whoever is viewing can move it around the enclosure, there used to be fights over moving it around lol

I will get you the model of it


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

fangsy said:


> lol, cool, I already have one in there, a wifi one , its very good quality , if anyone on here remembers it , they will tell you , its live , very very good quality , no lag , and whoever is viewing can move it around the enclosure, there used to be fights over moving it around lol
> 
> I will get you the model of it


i remember it myself watched it a few times. yer please do as even if i dont make it "live" for everyone would be handy for me while i at work :lol2:. when do you think your get your caiman in there??


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> i remember it myself watched it a few times. yer please do as even if i dont make it "live" for everyone would be handy for me while i at work :lol2:. when do you think your get your caiman in there??


I think I might have to wait until June to get one from Shaun of crocodiles of the world , because no one seems to have any at the moment ....

Still , gotta put a window in the side of the garage in the next couple of weeks, then stats on the radiators, so quite a bit to do anyway .....


----------



## ReptileGirl91 (Sep 1, 2011)

fangsy said:


> Just cant keep the excitement in anymore ....
> 
> As some of you know , I sadly lost my croc over a year ago , and now feel I am ready to move on and get another one.
> 
> ...


My Bf's going there for his work ex in April. 

The enclosure set up looks amazing.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

ReptileGirl91 said:


> My Bf's going there for his work ex in April.
> 
> The enclosure set up looks amazing.


I bet he will love it ....



And thank you


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Fangsy looks brilliant! What's your webcam link?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Fangsy looks brilliant! What's your webcam link?


Its not on yet 

Because it takes quite a bit on bandwidth , my sons moan about their online gameplay ...

So , will only have it on once croc is in there


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Just been sorting the other side lol

The rep room / croc enclosure :


----------



## REPTILEDAN88 (Sep 23, 2011)

Tarantula escape :lol2:

Very nice enclosure. Are you going to add plants to the white wall ?
I think it would look very good or paint the walls black and add alot of wall greenery like ivy and have it spread around the room.


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I might be slightly jelous of your rep room mate! Subscribed keep up good work :2thumb:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Tarantula escape :lol2:
> 
> Very nice enclosure. Are you going to add plants to the white wall ?
> I think it would look very good or paint the walls black and add alot of wall greenery like ivy and have it spread around the room.


Hi , yes , it did have a lot of plants , but I have nicked them out for other projects lol , more to go in though 



tdbexotics said:


> I think I might be slightly jelous of your rep room mate! Subscribed keep up good work :2thumb:


Thanks , The bottom right viv/enclosure is going to make room for more snake vivs


----------

